# looking for penang condo



## sharap (Mar 8, 2010)

hi
we are loking to buy a unit at alila as we heard it is really peaceful away from the main road and lovely landscaped pool area etc. The balconies of the penthouses look huge. Any of you know this block?? we saw them released 2 yrs ago and prices have nearly doubled do you think this is in line with this area or would we be paying over the odds? penthouse on release was 700k malaysian dollars now is 1.2 mill?? Is this going rate for unreno 3000sq foot in that hillside area??


----------

